# Certify photo, and photocopy document?



## yumsky (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi,

For Skills test purposes, 
I need to provide a certified photograph (where it says at the back "this is the true likeness of [name]" and certified photocopy (like passport photocopy that says this photocopy is based on the original one).

*The question is:
"Where can I get those certified?"*

I asked the Skills test organization and they said just certify it at AusPost,
but when i went to AusPost they said they don't certify photos or photocopies.

Thank you.

Any replies and/or help(s) would be deeply appreciated


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi yumsky,

Bring your photograph to Police station nearby and ask JP to certify then clearly state at the back "this is the true likeliness of _yumsky_".

Cheers,


----------



## yumsky (Feb 22, 2012)

Ahh.. beauutifull... thanks for your help.

What about certified photocopies? Is it at the police station as well?


----------



## myaccessaustralia (May 16, 2012)

Hi - for making certified photocopies, you can go to any JP (doesn't have to be at the police station), solicitor, registered accountant, postal manager at a post office

you need to take a photocopy and the original document


----------



## sshehab (Aug 27, 2013)

dusty_springfield said:


> Hi yumsky,
> 
> Bring your photograph to Police station nearby and ask JP to certify then clearly state at the back "this is the true likeliness of _yumsky_".
> 
> Cheers,


Hi , i'm in Saudi Arabia , how i can get my photos certified ?

Thanks 
Sherif


----------

